# ¿ Con que música probar un gabinete ?



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2011)

Tema separado de este otro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-3-ultima-ajuste-respuesta-sub-62918/
Como para *NO* hacer demasiado *Off Topic* 



ezavalla dijo:


> ........encontré una recomendación *audiófila *sobre una grabación de jazz llamada _"Arne Domnerus' Group: Jazz at the Pawnshop"_, así que la "conseguí prestada"  para escucharla. Antes de seguir aclaro que no me banco el jazz (algunos temas sí), aunque reconozco la genialidad de los compositores de jazz y la complejidad que tiene ese tipo de música, pero por desgracia...no es la música que me gusta.
> Bueno, lo puse...y se escuchaba de PM! verdaderamente IMPRESIONANTE!.........



Este es mi disco preferido para una primera verificación del sonido de algo  : *Kool & The Gang - Ladies Night*

Si pasa por este tema sin falencias, luego vienen cesiones de jazz y clásica, esto no lo hago por esnobismo, mas bien es por pereza, se me hace mucho mas fácil encontrar defectos con estos estilos.

En el otro Foro que, creo menciona EZ, son bastante fanáticos de Diana Krall que si bien esta "Buenísima" y toca bien el piano no me parece que sea un estilo de música de rango "Completo", pocos instrumentos y espectro bastante acotado.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Fogonazo: No estaria mal , asi no nos vamos permanentemente al off topic y Ud y sus colegas nos chamuscan 

Hablando de eso ... con Ud ni con Cacho ni con Dano he tenido problemas , pero el otro dia me censuró otro a quien no conocia....


----------



## 0002 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yo la verdad que si apoyo la idea, ya que habemos gente que no estamos adiestrados en eso .

La primera duda en ese tema, ¿esto serviría para verificar el sistema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ......Hablando de eso ... con Ud ni con Cacho ni con Dano he tenido problemas , pero el otro dia me censuró otro a quien no conocia....



Actualmente posees 4 comentarios en Moderación, pero ninguno particular tuyo, simple Off Topic, al igual que este, que será eliminado a la brevedad por el mismo motivo.



0002 dijo:


> .....La primera duda en ese tema, ¿esto serviría para verificar el
> sistema?.....



Mi consejo para probar un gabinete sería:
1) Emplear un tema/disco conocido (Por quién va a probar)
2) Ajustar el previo a ±0db atenuación.
3) Ajustar el volumen a un nivel moderado, no se necesitan mas que unos centenares de mW para apreciar.
4) Y la parte más difícil que es tratar de determinar si los instrumentos suenan como debe ser o como "Otra cosa".
Para esto se requiere experiencia, NO un oído "Biónico" sino un oído "Entrenado".
La cuestión es determinar la diferencia entre "Como Suena" y "Como debería Sonar".

Para este último punto existe un gran problema, "_*Todos los sentidos del humano son relativos*_".
Es decir, por ejemplo, cuando uno toca algo con los dedos dice "Es mas rugoso que..." o "Es mas liso que...", es incapaz de dar una medida de cuan rugosa es la superficie.
Lo mismo ocurre para todos los demás sentidos, incluyendo el oído.
Son pocos los músicos profesionales que, por ejemplo, pueden ajustar un instrumento a una nota exacta, en general lo hacen por comparación a otra nota, con un afinador o un diapasón.
Y si a esto le sumamos la poca memoria auditiva con que nos doto la naturaleza estamos "Fritos".
Es muy fácil determinar, *comparando*, cual caja suena mejor, pero es muy difícil hacerlo cuando entre una y otra prueba transcurrió cierto tiempo, en este caso la opinión seguramente estará influenciada por grandes subjetividades.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2011)

Flor de temita nos metimos! pero esta lindo ...

Coincido y disiento con Don Fogonazo:

1- Disco conocido: POR SUPUESTO ! ( Mi Joe's Garage de Zappa fue paseado por cuanto equipo me paso por las manos entre otros....)

2- Ajustes en 0dB : tambien! los mios los tengo pegados con la gotita... 

3- Volumen: siempre empezar bajo... mas bajo de lo que nos tienta La Bestia ... para subir hay tiempo , pero muchos parlantes necesitan al menos unos watts para entrar a funcionar.... ( los mios directamente decian: min power 2W )

4- Hoy en dia se ha ampliado extraordinariamente el espectro de las "fuentes" de musica , ergo , las unicas referencias que nos quedan son los instrumentos acusticos . Por tanto , nada mejor como ir no una sino varias veces a escuchar una sinfonica .... enterarse que y cuales son esos instrumentos ... 
Y de entre ellos , nada como un piano ! Gran rango dinamico y matices .....Me acuerdo en las epocas de la pua .. que el Köln Concert de Jarrett me indicaba cuando me tocba cambiarla...

Me voy de tema un poco porque estamos hablando de comparar equipos y no comparar con lo real ...pero pocas veces o ninguna he escuchado una trompeta grabada que se acerque a la realidad....

Estas son mis pequeños trucos para "anclar referencias" y disminuir la tremenda subjetividad que por cierto tenemos.

Otra importante: Una vez recorridos los instrumentos naturales , escuchar algo COMPLEJO ( por eso me gusta Zappa ) ... como hemos coincidido con Zavalla en alguna otra parte , los "audiofilos" siempre te hacen escuchar un disco de jazz con 3 instrumentos.....

Agrego un par de cosas "crueles" para probar equipos , pese a los años que llevan grabados:

- King Crimson , sobre todos los primeros hasta el '75 ..
- Brand X : grupito new-jazzero de Phil Collins .

Confieso que estoy un poco desactualizado de grabaciones modernas de alta calidad , asi que agradezco todas las pistas que han tirado aqui y las que vendrán seguramente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2011)

No hay disenso, cada uno escucha con lo que mejor conoce por la sencilla razón de que cuanto mas conocido sera mas fácil detectar "Algo que no suene como deba"

Esta es una recopilación de fragmentos de música y tonos puros armada por uno que no sabe nada de sonido [IRONIA]
Alan Parsons Sound Check I y Alan Parsons Sound Check II


​


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2011)

Uhmm! que bueno para echarle mano ...encima ese es colega , me alegro que todavia vive! 

A mi cuando era chiquito, me abrio mucho el horizonte un LP que se llamaba "Los instrumentos de la orquesta " ...que hacia escuchar cada instrumento puro , sus "efectos especiales " y por fin dentro de un fragmento ... obvio que ha quedado antiguo ...pero aun lo tengo , si hubiera alguna forma "legal" de repartirlo ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tema separado de este otro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-3-ultima-ajuste-respuesta-sub-62918/
> Como para *NO* hacer demasiado *Off Topic*


Ehhhhhh! .... era un off-topic cultural!!!! 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Este es mi disco preferido para una primera verificación del sonido de algo  : *Kool & The Gang - Ladies Night*
> 
> Si pasa por este tema sin falencias, luego vienen cesiones de jazz y clásica, esto no lo hago por esnobismo, mas bien es por pereza, se me hace mucho mas fácil encontrar defectos con estos estilos.


Muy buen tema!!!! Tengo un CD de ellos que me compré en el Walmart ....muy buenos temas...TODOS!! Pero si querés verificar "definición" (con los lentes de AntonioAA ) prefiero Cherish . SI podés escuchar todos los "arrastres" de los dedos sobre las cuerdas de la viola...el sistema tiene buena definición.



Fogonazo dijo:


> En el otro Foro que, creo menciona EZ, son bastante fanáticos de Diana Krall que si bien esta "Buenísima" y toca bien el piano no me parece que sea un estilo de música de rango "Completo", pocos instrumentos y espectro bastante acotado.


Bue.....acá entramos en otro tema! Diana Krall.....





PD: Que buena "voz" tiene esta chica....



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esta es una recopilación de fragmentos de música y tonos puros armada por uno que no sabe nada de sonido [IRONIA]
> Alan Parsons Sound Check I y Alan Parsons Sound Check II
> 
> 
> ​



Perdón, pero este músico es MI IDOLO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 y ese CD de prueba es impresionante!
Paradójicamente, los albumes de Alan Parsons Project no se caracterizan por su cuadro sonoro: Se pueden distinguir sin problemas los instrumentos (pero algunos cuesta bastante reconocerlos...tienen mucha electrónica encima), sin embargo la imagen del intérprete siempre está mas o menos al medio, pero los instrumentos cuesta bastante ubicarlos espacialmente. Si se pueden apreciar y ubicar sin problemas los efectos que mezcla en los temas, pero no los instrumentos. No se....
Para "verificar" el efecto de la LT en los Mid+Hi encontré la _segunda _versión del tema "Blue Blue Sky" que está en album "On Air": Exactamente al final de este tema (y del CD) hay unos sonidos de baja frecuencia cuyo *nivel acústico* se mantiene parejo con los otros instrumentos que están sonando, sin embargo el vúmetro marca un aumento de casi 9dB cuando suenan estos graves, pero el "volumen" del sonido no aumenta...típico de la corrección de la LT para lograr que los parlantes reproduzcan sonidos mas allá de su frecuencia de corte natural.....miralo a Don Linkwitz.....MAESTRO!!!!!!


----------



## 0002 (Sep 13, 2011)

Consejos invaluables, para personas como yo que estamos apenas empezando en ésto, tomando en cuenta lo que comentan y debido a que no cuento con una orquesta cerca de donde vivo  (la tierra del pejelagarto), tomaré de refencia por ahora al menos la canción que mencionaba, ya que me consuela saber que una vez probando un amplificador, reproduciendola desde mi noble ipod, logré distinguir un canal (stereo) del otro .


----------



## angelwind (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola
Yo encuentro excelente para probar equipos y gabinetes un par de vinilos y el CD de la misa criolla en la versión de José Carreras, una grabación de Philips impresionante.
Los vinilos que sugiero son "Tea for the tillerman" de Cat Stevens y Chicago 16 de Chicago... Demás esta decir que en versiones prensadas en EEUU ... 
También tengo Ladies night de Kool & The Gang.. en vinilo.. y realmente suena muy bien.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 13, 2011)

Na, volviendo al tema, yo para probar equipos uso música que conozco bien y en lo posible, complejas en cantidad y calidad de instrumentos.

Me gusta mucho:

King Crimson (ayer compre el live in japan 1995, se escucha bastante bien)
David Gilmour in concert (edu puede comentar del mismo)
Peter Grabriel (y Genesis con el como cantante 1ra epoca) el DVD de Growing up se escucha muy bien
Los 3 tenores en usa 1994, se escucha muy bien pero no me gusta la opera, igual ,de vez en cuando lo pongo...
Al di Meola: One of these nigths, simplemente excelente
Bach: (DDD PILZ GEMA que comentaba en el otro post) bwv1041, 1042 y 1043, simplemente impresionante, el sonido y los conciertos, los mas lindos de la clásica
Charly Garcia: La hija de la lagrima, sonido ultra nítido, excelente álbum
Soda Stereo: Sueño estereo, que álbum por Newton! los temas (efecto doppler y crema de estrellas son increíbles, mas cuando sos astrónomo aficionado   )
Tchaikovsky: Sinfonia n°5, simplemente hermosa, grabación mas o menos (classic absolutncollection)
Fito Paez: Circo Beat, terrible album, tanto musicalmente como en calidad de sonido, escuchen el tema "Las tardes del sol, las noches del agua" te emociona mal.
Beethoven: Sinfonías 9 y 5 (las clásicas) las escucho desde que tengo memoria, tengo dos grabaciones de la 9, en mp3 y en CD (distintas orquestas) la que esta en mp3 se escucha 1000 veces mejor, la otra parece un cuarteto de cuerdas, no una sinfónica.

Después sigo, que tengo mas para recomendar, como ven, no son discos "audiófilos" pero les aseguro que se escuchan bien y los conozco mucho...

pd: chemical brothers para probar bafles es lo mejor que hay, pocas veces los escuche "como se debe"

Saludos!


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 13, 2011)

Mis discos de prueba:

Hdend vol 1+ vol 2

Steely Dan/ Gaucho

Al Di Meola, John Mc Laughlin, Paco de Lucia/ Friday Night in San Francisco

Dire Straits/ Brothers in Arms

Fleetwood Mac/ Rumours Dvd-A

Saludos


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 14, 2011)

brother in arms para probar la dinamica va muy bien i mas su disco 5.1 los efectos esta muy bien logrados y posicionados.
yo uso para probar estas canciones que son las que mas tengo escuchadas.

Alicia Keys-The life 

Alicia Keys-Why Do I Feel So Sad

Adele-He Won't Go

christina aguilera-hurt


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2011)

bien Juan!!! asi que te gusta Crimson!!! ... dale una oportunidad a los que hicieron antes de '75 :

- Starless and Bible Black
- Islands
- Red
- Lark's Tongues in Aspic
- Lizard

.... me gusta mas esa epoca , antes que se volvieran electronicos....Robert Fripp NO SERA LINDO... pero que genio!!
Para colmo pude hacer una "copia de seguridad" de unos CD holandeses...
Les cuento una anecdota: Mi hijo es fanatico de NIN ... a mi me sonaban parecido a algo ( No es al P.. uno es viejo ) ... hasta que lo hice escuchar unas versiones de antes del 2000 ... lo di vuelta!!

Tambien tengo "copias de seguridad" del video de "Growing Up" de Gabriel y un concierto de Roger Waters ( y no porque ahora esté de moda , soy CONTEMPORANEO de The Wall ) que son espeluznantes...

Este ultimo fuel el que me hizo ver que los Vifa ( CON DIVISOR DE FRECUENCIA ) habian sido una gran inversion !


----------



## xavirom (Sep 14, 2011)

Yo siempre empiezo las pruebas con "Some other time" de Alan Parsons, tiene un poquito de ssssssssssss de fondo pero cuando arranca todo suena tremendo!

"Con este ritmo loco suena tremendo", jaja pareció que sonaba a esto...........

Y después, me gusta mucho como suenan los vientos y los graves de "Let´s groove" de Earth Wind and Fire.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

Bue.....yo en realidad no uso música para probar los equipos o sistemas de parlantes  

Ya alguien comentó arriba que los sentidos humanos son muy falibles y engañables y como. aparte de eso, yo no soy un "golden ear" solo me limito a hacer los ensayos con osciloscopio, micrófonos, generador de ruido rosa, oscilador senoidal...y ese tipo de cosas. Cuando tengo la certeza de que el sistema responde eléctrica y acústicamente como estaba diseñado, pues me siento y OYO la música que me gusta 

Por supuesto que tengo oídos como para apreciar la escena sonora y los sonidos de los instrumentos y voces, pero como seguro que mis oídos son muy diferentes de los de los demás ...y ni que hablar de los parlantes y amplificadores, es medio al dope que ande diciendo lo bien o mal que suena un sistema. Mas bien me limito a hablar de los efectos que son evidentes para cualquiera y que no tienen que ver con la "calidad" del sonido. Por ejemplo, el Q=0.5 de los filtros LR tiene un efecto impresionante y es que "saca" la escena sonora fuera del plano de los baffles (asumiendo que la grabación sea buena), dándole cierta profundidad, y la mantiene fija, a diferencia de otros filtros donde la imagen "anda paseando" y casi no hay profundidad en la escena....siempre con buenas grabaciones...si nó, no hace milagros. Este efecto es muy simple de escuchar, ya que solo hay que cerrar los ojos para eliminar la referencia visual de posición (que tiene prioridad sobre la auditiva) e inmediatamente se pierde la posición de los baffles y tenés los intérpretes frente a vos.

Ahora bien, delirar sobre la transparencia de los agudos o la redondez de los graves...que se yó, depende de la calidad de los parlantes y las cifras de distorsión que mide Juan.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 14, 2011)

Edu, no creas que nos volvimos pitufos!!! yo también juzgo mis bafles por sus mediciones-precio-parámetros, creo que el tema es mas "qué música nos gusta escuchar con nuestros bafles nuevos" 
Igualmente hay cosas que lamentablemente medirlas es muy complicado, pero con un oído entrenado podemos "juzgar", como el prorrateo que genera el sistema caja-sala al cambiar la cantidad de energía directa-difusa de un instrumento real sonando en una sala, a como irradian energía nuestros bafles, el sistema estereo tiende a aumentar la energia directa y disminuir el campo difuso, por eso Linkwitz pone tweeters atrás, dipolos, salas poco absorbentes, etc. como vos me explicabas, para que este prorrateo sea el menor posible, este es uno de los motivos por el cual en las columnas nuevas no use un Vifa XT25 que hubiera sido el ideal ya que iría cortado a 3.5khz y puse un DX25 que en parte lo estoy desaprovechando cortándolo a esa frecuencia, pero al ser mas omnidireccional, el campo difuso es mejor. Lo que hace doler la cabeza luego es la reververancia jaja, pero eso lo dejamos para otro post 
Por otro lado, no veo la hora de comparar un sistema activo con filtros LR vs los pasivos que armo yo, a ver si cambia tanto la imagen sonora o esta también es parte de nuestra "sugestión", habría que hacer ABX con dos bafles similares (o el mismo bafle con los dos crossovers) y ver si notamos la diferencia.


Antonio, me parece que me interpretaste mal, antes de ayer me compre el disco "live in Japan" todos los que me citas los tengo y me gustan mucho mas que lo nuevo!!! Red e Islands los he escuchado 1000 veces jaja, igualmente los cinco que citas son excelentes.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

Naaaa....no es que crea que se han vuelto pitufos , solo que el titulo del tema da para pensar que se puede probar un baffle escuchando música conocida, cuando la verdad es que no tenemos memoria auditiva para hacerlo.

En cuanto a los filtros LR, yo he hecho una suerte de prueba ABX (el que escuchaba era mi hijo) antes de modificar el ASP para silenciarle las salidas y que no hicieran ruidos los AO al apagarlo. El punto es que conecté el relay para que en una posición saliera el estéreo normal y en la otra el estéreo "corregido"....y el detectó lo mismo, como que los músicos estaban delante de él a diferencia de la otra forma, donde estaban en línea con los parlantes. Claro que hay mas cosas para considerar, por que también se extendía la rsta en fcia hacia los graves al filtrarlo...y todo eso, pero estaría muy bueno hacer una prueba ABX en ambas situaciones...al menos para quitarse la duda...

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...........Ahora bien, delirar sobre la *transparencia* de los agudos o la *redondez* de los graves...que se yó, ....



Aquí Ez "Mete los dedos en el tomacorriente" y esto seguramente va a servir de semilla a otro tema, ¿ Como adjetivar algo tan intangible como el sonido ? sin sonar a como hablaría un vendedor de cables mágicos.

¿ Como se puede definir en pocas palabras las virtudes de un gabinete reproductor ?.

Por ejemplo, a mi se me ocurriría comentar que tales o cuales agudos suenan "cristalinos", ¿ Esto suena a lenguaje de vendedor de cables mágicos o se interpreta el concepto ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

El problema es que NO EXISTE un vocabulario unificado para "describir sonidos". Lo más parecido a eso que encontré es esto: http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/bbs/stereophile_audio-glossary.html (lo de que pertenezca a Stereophile me resulta....llamativo ), pero no hay garantía alguna de que todos los "audiófilos" los usen de la misma forma. Entonces vos me decís "agudos cristalinos" y YO puedo llegar a entender que - aparentemente - se reproducen como se supone que deberían sonar, sin faltas o agregados. Pero OTRO puede entender que los agudos suenan separados unos de otros y que se pueden distinguir en forma independiente, y al fin de cuentas - en ambos casos - *no es una característica del baffle sino de la grabación*, a menos que sea un baffle patológicamente mal diseñado con parlantes de décima categoría . Y la inexistencia de este vocabulario unificado es lo que me resulta tan difícil de entender, por que cada uno aprovecha y le dá a cada expresión el significado que a EL le conviene.

No se si soy claro, pero - finalmente - se está tratando de calificar la calidad de un parlante o baffle o conjunto de ellos mas amplificador, usando la calidad (enténdase: _habilidad del ingeniero en sonido_) de una grabación. Por eso es que todo esto es un gigantesco circo montado para venderle a la parva de gente que anda suelta por ahí ycon guita en el bolsillo para gastar en llegar al nirvana acústico, un montón de cosas... que finalmente no proveen nada nuevo excepto sugestión, y que se autoconvencen que los demás no pueden escucharla por que tienen equipamiento ped.... de baja categoría.

Por fortuna, este foro es muy diferente en ese aspecto, pero de los que hablo, existen y son muchos mas de los que podría imaginarse. Por supuesto que cada uno es dueño de hacer y pensar lo que le plazca respecto a la forma en la que suena algo, y eso lo acepto de la misma forma que acepto que haya personas que admiren las pinturas o cuadros que a mí no me gustan... si al fin de cuentas, de eso se trata lo artístico.

El problema está cuando se comienzan a emitir juicios de valor sobre sistemas o equipos basados solamente en impresiones sensoriales (por no decir _guitarreo_) y se desprecian - si, se DESPRECIAN - las magnitudes, medidas y técnicas de diseño que llevaron a esa realización....y las desprecian por que por esa vía es imposible justificar lo que se dice y sostiene, entonces se crea un halo de magia donde los ingenieros y técnicos son unos mermos insensibles y la verdad la tiene la gente de _marketing _ que son con quienes se puede hablar el mismo idioma......PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....se me salió la ficha


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, hace tiempo atrás pude bajar en forma gratuita y legal 6 temas de la pagina de la marca LINN RECORDS ( LINN es fabricante de equipos HI END, o como quieran llamarlo)..., las canciones son de estilos variados, en formato wav calidad master, por ejemplo la Sinfonia en G menor K550 I Molto allegro, pesa 128 mb y son solo 7 minutos de audio.
Con esto pude darme cuenta de hasta donde puede dar mi equipo de audio, tengo algunas otras cosas por ahí como: FIM.Audiophile.Reference.IV.(SACD) pasado a wav,  marantz.[High-End.Audiophile.Test.Demo.SACD.12th.Edition, en formato ape,  Audiophile Album Test Cd 4.1 (Opus3) (Sacd) en formato Ape , todas estas, como dicen por ahí, imagen backup.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2011)

Buen dato Lisandro !!

A ver muchachos: 
TODOS estan diciendo cosas ciertas y valederas ... (tonce para que discutimos??) 

Para que al amigo Zavalla le salga espuma por la boca ... le voy a dar un concepto "marketinero" :

- Quien es el "cliente" ???? --> UNO , ergo , antepongo el ego y es a quien tiene que gustarle .
RECONTRA POR SUPUESTO que siendo colegas , a mi tampoco me pueden venir con la sarta de estupideces que ambos hemos escuchado y detestamos...tá?
POR SUPUESTO II que no hay como poder medir las cosas y si no es midiendo NO se solucionan los problemas ... y si midiendo da bien ... seguro que gusta!!! ( excepto a la raza valvulera ...) 

Ahora bien , tambien sabemos que no tenemos medios para medir TOOODO y por otra parte una gran parte de esto esta basada en modelos , los cuales pueden responder un 50, un 70 o 99% al objeto de estudio ..... pero alguna cosita se nos escapa ( pero no se lo cuenten a nadie ) 

Por ultimo : REIVINDICO escuchar musica para "probar" ... es el fin ultimo de todo este lio que nos metemos .... es la realimentacion final sobre si todo lo que nos embarcamos sirve para algo.

El tema adjetivacion ... lo sigo mas tarde a riesgo de ser plomo. Saludos!!


----------



## 0002 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahora que lisandro lo menciona, sin intención de desvirtuar el tema, al menos para mi sigue siendo una incognita si una canción en formato mp3 de 320Kbps, ¿es una de las mejores cosas que se pueden tener como *amateur* en este tema? . Sobre todo tomando en cuenta que muchas personas (incluido yo  ) utilizamos PC para reproducir nuestra música. Eso dejando las tarjetas de audio más buenas, así como también sin pensar que se tiene una hoja de carton como salida de audio.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2011)

Estimado 0002 : El mp3  ... NO ES AUDIO ! jajajaja 
Es un invento para hacer portable la musica en formato digital NADA MAS.
En la PC podes poner musica desde un CD ( ocupa 10 veces mas que un mp3 , de ahi el tema ) , o usar formatos "sin perdida"  como es el FLAC ... tampoco se te ocurra pasar un mp3 a FLAC... porque lo que se perdió ... se perdio!!

Se puede opinar sobre la calidad de tu placa de sonido  en la conversion Digital/Analogica ... pero ahi no perdes tanto . Si bien hay PC o notebooks ( La HP mia por ejemplo ) que suenan HORRIBLE , su salida es para auriculares apenas , encima con la fuente enchufada tienen un ruido espantoso..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Para que al amigo Zavalla le salga espuma por la boca ... le voy a dar un concepto "marketinero" :







​


AntonioAA dijo:


> POR SUPUESTO II que no hay como poder medir las cosas y si no es midiendo NO se solucionan los problemas ... *y si midiendo da bien ... seguro que gusta!!!* ( excepto a la raza valvulera ...)


Pará!!!! Hereje!!!!! ....los mismos de los que hablo sostienen que es mentira que si mide bien suena bien ...y atribuyen esto a cosas mágicas que están por fuera del alcance de cualquier medida que se te ocurra hacer... y mejor no termino con la justificación por que corro el riesgo de vomitar.

PD: Respecto a las vávulas, los otros días Juan dió una explicación basada en la secuencia armónica de la música que justifica por qué la distorsión de segunda armónica suena "bien", pero básicamente es por que a cada señal le suma una porción de sí misma pero en la octava inmediatamente superior.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Por ultimo : REIVINDICO escuchar musica para "probar" ... es el fin ultimo de todo este lio que nos metemos .... es la realimentacion final sobre si todo lo que nos embarcamos sirve para algo.


Yo reinvindico escuchar música POR QUE ME GUSTA


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2011)

*Disculpen moderadores... esto va a ser un candidato al averno... pero sepan entender la buena onda y la calidad del discurso precedente .*

Bueno... logre el objetivo!! no sabia que eras taaan feo! ( pero de hombres no entiendo, me gusto mas lo que pusiste de Diana , a mi tambien me gustan las blondas )

Viste que no habia que contarle a nadie lo de los modelos y las mediciones!!! y sin embargo los muy @*#&$^%$% lo pescan al aire!!

Me perdi la explicacion de Juan ...pero estamos hablando que el ampli hoy en dia es NEUTRO , a menos que lo clipees miserablemente NO INFLUYE, la magia esta en los malditos transductores ... en este caso parlantes.
Dicen por ahi que la distorsion de 2da armonica es mas "tolerable" y que la de 3ra. es la asquerosa , pero estamos hablando de COSAS BUENAS de hoy en dia... sino les vendo el "combinado" que habia en mi casa y eso que tenia "buena voz" ...

Y por supuesto que todo este lio lo hacemos porque nos gusta escuchar musica !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Imaginate que vamos al extremo ... podriamos considerar que nuestro oido es TAN MALO que no somos dignos de escucharla.. y ponemos una compu que analice la onda y nos la "interprete"  ( lo que conocemos por demostracion por el absurdo , te acordas? )


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 14, 2011)

Para para.... que el otro día a los pitufos que escuchan sus grabaciones con equipos que están "mas allá de las mediciones" y cosas "entendibles por la ciencia" les dije:

- Uds creen que hay cosas que un micrófono no puede captar, y que el oído es el instrumento mas fino que hay?

-Si Juan, hay cosas que es imposible que un micrófono capte, el oído es miles de veces mas avanzado, millones de años de evolución!

-Ha, si, que es avanzado no lo dudo, pero es sugestivo, como todos los otros sentidos

-mmm, pero el ajuste final hay que hacerlo a oído, ya que es mas sensible que el micrófono

-¿Vos crees que tu equipo reproduce cosas que un mic. no puede captar por ser menos sensible que tu oído?

-Por supuesto

-¿Y esas grabaciones como se hicieron?¿como llegaron al vinilo-cd-dvd-blu ray los "datos del sonido que escuchas? enchufaron la grabadora en un oido?

-
-
-
-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> -
> -
> -
> -


Cri Cri....cri cri .....


----------



## Dano (Sep 14, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> *Disculpen moderadores... esto va a ser un candidato al averno... pero sepan entender la buena onda y la calidad del discurso precedente .*



No hay problema, mientras la discución mantenga el hilo todo está bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y por supuesto que todo este lio lo hacemos porque nos gusta escuchar musica !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Imaginate que vamos al extremo ... podriamos considerar que nuestro oido es TAN MALO que no somos dignos de escucharla.. *y ponemos una compu que analice la onda y nos la "interprete"*  ( lo que conocemos por demostracion por el absurdo , te acordas? )


   
Naaaaaa....eso sería lo único que me falta


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesante post... No pruebo mis cajas acusticas ya que no cuento con el espacio ideal, ademas de eso, uso tecnicas ocultistas prohibidas para su diseño  pero a la hora de probar mis amplificadores si soy muy cuidadoso, primero un set de tonos (parte aburrida), luego escucho algo de 



, 



 para comprobar su calidad (En esta etapa uso de conejillo de indias a un hermano mio que es ingeniero de sonido y es bien maniatico, de esos que llaman Golden Ear ) y luego hago una prueba de abusos con unos tracks de 



...


----------



## capitanp (Sep 14, 2011)

Que interesante, yo tambien comparto con @antonioaa que los mp3 por mas que esteen a 16bits 48khz 320kbps siguen siendo un formato de audio con perdida, se podra escuchar bien pero cuando el volumen empieza a subir el oido comienza a notar los sonidos que faltan

Aca les dejo un par e cosas para que prueben

un reproductor de audio que vuelca el audio directamente en la placa de audio sin intermediar con windows

http://files.programki.net/aimp/aimp_2.61.583.zip

Los codecs Flac para poder escuchar el siguiente archivo

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/flac/flac-1.2.1b.exe

y un archivo ripiado de vinilo de 1981 con una SL1200 y capsula Technics y ripiado a 96Khz con una *M*-*audio* Audiophile 192


----------



## detrakx (Sep 15, 2011)

Buenas, lindo post de echo. Desde mi punto de vista a la hora de evaluar un gabinete utilizando material conocido por uno es buena alternativa (esos discos que lo escuchaste 4000 veces) en todos lados y con muchos equipos. Por otro lado medir ayuda a econtrar errores que auditivamente no sean tan perceptibles. Las 2 cosas son importantes y las 2 cuentan. 
eh aqui un ejemplo.
Hace un tiempo tube la oportunidad de medir un sistema EAW de 4 vias en activo. Este sistema utiliza procesador digital que puede ser setiado por software con preset de fabrica y a eso sumado que las mismas cajas tienen correctores de fase acusticos. Exelente sistema 
Un moustro para hacer frentes. a simple vista la medicion era excelente. El analizador de espectro mostraba una linea muy pareja respecto a su respuesta en frecuencia. Sin embargo  al escuchar el material sonoro a nivel moderado los medios eran un taladro en el timpano. Esto se debe principalmente a las vocinas que dan ese sonido caracteristico. Si a este mismo sistema se lo escucha a 10m en un predio al aire libre, sin reflexiones considerables, el sonido es de muy buena calidad. Es logico es un sistema que esta pensado para largas tiradas.

Por otro lado el tema del CD audio y el mp3.
Los 2 tienen perdidas. toda señal analoga que es digitalizada sea cual fuere la resolucion. tiene perdidas. El tema es que el formato de CD audio, con 16bit, 44Khz, es el formato standart digital considerado libre de compresion digital. Solo los formatos analogos son aquellos que no tienen perdidas notables en lapsos de tiempos corto. A la larga por ser mecanismo de contacto o arraste se agregan sonidos no orginales del material sonoro o se degradan. Podria ser el soplido de una cinta o la fritura de un vinilo.
Donde mas afecta la cuestion de la digitalizacion es en los armonicos. y esto influye bastante en la presencia del sonido. Hay varias maneras de comprobarlo una seria tomar una pista de audio y pasarla a mp3. e ir degradandola (bajar la resolucion) a primera vista lo que primero ataca son las frecuencias agudas y sus armonicos, atentando directamente a la presencia del o los instrumentos situados en ese rango de frecuencias, tambien es notable ese sonido latoso carcteristico de la degradacion de muestras.

Otro caso, son la interfaces de audio economicas. A la hora de grabar un material si los conversores no son de buena calidad sucede la misma cuestion. 

Hay discos dando vueltas ahi, que datan a finales de los 90 en donde los grabadores digitales entran en los estudios y todo cambia. El sonido es raro desabrido, luego con la evolucion de estos equipos y la combinacion de tecnicas en estudio se acerco mucho mas 
a lo que se venia escuchando en las cintas. 

Un caso es el disco Dynamo de Soda Stereo. 

Saludos.


----------



## 0002 (Sep 15, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El mp3  ... NO ES AUDIO ! jajajaja



Chale , y yo que creí que estaba tocando la "cumbre" del audio semi-amateur 

Entonces digamos que para reproducir pistas en un ordenador, para probar un equipo, el formato FLAC sería una de las primeras opciones a tomarse en consideración. Así como también tomando en cuenta lo que han dicho sobre el oido humano y su falta de cualidades, que lo conviertan en un buen dispositivo para hacer *mediciones más o menos objetivas *sobre sonido, estamos hablando de que si fuera posible, ¿esto significa hacerle mediciones a un equipo serían, más o menos las mismas que se le hacen a un parlante para averigüar sus características (hablando de los parlantes)?, ya que al amplificador si me tengo que poner a investigar como se le haría  . Aunque estaría de lujo, alguna pauta  .

He ledio muchas veces el nombre TrueRTA. Aunque intento leer sobre el uso de dicho software.



ezavalla dijo:


> Yo reinvindico escuchar música POR QUE ME GUSTA



Al menos en algo, si voy por buen camino. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2011)

0002 dijo:
			
		

> AntonioAA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y...es como TODO en la vida ...el Ying y el Yang.....el Karma y sus efectos...

La compresión con pérdidas que usa el MP3 no es mala en absoluto y permite reducir DRASTICAMENTE el tamaño de los archivos de audio a costa de perder cosas "que normalmente no se pueden escuchar". Mientras mas cosas perdemos, mas chico es el archivo resultante....pero ya se empiezan perder cosas que algunos SI PUEDEN ESCUCHAR, entonces el negocio del "achique" deja de ser tan lindo...al menos para esa gente.
Hay algunos ensayos ABX que parecen probar que a o por encima de 192 kps no hay forma de distinguir *auditivamente *entre el WAV original a 16bits/44.1Khz y el MP3. Claro que si miro en un analizador de espectros voy a ver que le falta una parva de señales de alta frecuencia...pero estamos hablando de lo que se escucha, no lo que se mide...


----------



## 0002 (Sep 15, 2011)

En el aspecto de las mediciones para no desvirtuar el tema, alguien podria darme alguna referencia para empezar a  :estudiando:.



			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Si es por pitufos....con esta me pinto de azul!!



jajajaja legal...

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 15, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> En el aspecto de las mediciones para no desvirtuar el tema, alguien podria darme alguna referencia para empezar a :estudiando:.
> Saludos.


 
En matrix hifi tenes para leer varios años seguidos, es la biblia de las mediciones y de la acústica-psicoacústica...


----------



## 0002 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta Juan , bueno empezaré a leer.

Tomando en cuenta lo que han comentado Antonio y Ezavalla, sobre lo de la *sensación subjetiva *de escuchar música, es curioso cerrar los ojos y darse cuenta que hasta cierto punto hay cosas que muchas veces no se les presta atención. 

Continuando con el tema, sigo pensando que Adele sería algo, si bien no algo muy preciso, pero si agradable, para probar un equipo, dirían por ahí: esa mujer podría cantar el menú del McDon... y aún así sería un hit .






Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 15, 2011)

Hoy recibí esta obra de arte, importado de USA, algunos temas te emocionan mal, escucho este álbum desde el año 92 (cassete después mp3) y jamas me canso, es simplemente maravilloso, la grabación es muy buena ademas.


----------



## DanielU (Sep 15, 2011)

Flac 16/44.1 y en lo posible ediciones SHM-CD.

Por mi parte Metallica, cada dia noto un sonido nuevo . S&M seria mi eleccion por la variedad instrumental.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2011)

DanielU dijo:


> Flac 16/44.1 *y en lo posible ediciones SHM-CD*.


Lo único bueno que he escuchado de las ediciones SHM-CD es que *parecen *tener una bastante mejor masterización que los CD normales. Por lo demás, la idea del SHM-CD es un argumento de venta 100% audiófilo .


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Sep 16, 2011)

Juan, ese disco es realmente impresionante!!!, a mucha gente le puede no gustar, pero la conjunción de esas dos voces es indescriptible.  
Hace tiempo lo tengo en mp3 de muy mala calidad, y hace unos 6 de meses conseguí un "backup en flac", creo que proximamente voy por el original.
El flac que tengo es de la misma edición que el tuyo, hay en youtube ripeado partes del dvd, estoy en busqueda del mismo, se que existió una edición desde España que se largo aproximadamente en el 2001 pero creo que conseguirlo es como conseguir un elefante verde. Lamentablemente en Europa (y creo que en el resto del mundo tambien) está despareciendo a nivel masivo la musica y el video con soporte físico, al menos en Alemania ya casi no existen más lo que nosotros llamamos "disquerias" o librerias grandes que vendan discos, se compra todo on line y mucho Itunes.
Saludos. 







juanfilas dijo:


> Hoy recibí esta obra de arte, importado de USA, algunos temas te emocionan mal, escucho este álbum desde el año 92 (cassete después mp3) y jamas me canso, es simplemente maravilloso, la grabación es muy buena ademas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60082



Además de lo que te comenta Juan, podés leer un poco el manual de TrueRTA que te paso, lo interesante es que está en español.
Espero que te sea útil.
Saludos 




0002 dijo:


> En el aspecto de las mediciones para no desvirtuar el tema, alguien podria darme alguna referencia para empezar a :estudiando:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 16, 2011)

Como aprendo con Uds. !!!! 

No habia oido del shm-cd ... Como dice el amigo Zavalla , suena a argumento audiofilo....no creo que el material mejore la escucha (SIENDO DIGITAL) , PERO ES PROBABLE QUE LE PONGAN MAS PILAS EN LA GRABACION o que no saquen cualquier porqueria en ese formato...

Por otra parte... he leido que la vida de los CDs no esta pensada para mas de 20 años , cosa que no he comprobado , pero vale pensar que se podria mejorar el soporte .


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 16, 2011)

Tengo varios discos de prueba, los de Marantz, los de McIntosh varios de linea Audiophile, y en casi todos hay una constante le dan mucha bollila a la parte de medios, es como que en las grabaciones "normales"  eso se pasa por alto. Estan buenos , pero siempre me pasa lo mismo salvo algunas excepciones me terminan aburriendo, en casi todos los casos son composiciones musicales muy conocidas pero no se , les falta algo.
Me paso con The Dark Side of the Moon, la version SACD tiene una mezcla impresionante, a mi parecer la mejor de todas las que escuche, tiene arreglos nuevos, que se yo esta muy buena.
Con Metallica pasa algo parecido, en el Album Negro, se retocaron varios temas, la version multicanal de Enter Sandman, la mejor que escuche hasta ahora, tiene arreglos que suenan por los rears, hay partes que se retocaron completas y la verdad esta muy pero muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 16, 2011)

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Juan, ese disco es realmente impresionante!!!, a mucha gente le puede no gustar, pero la conjunción de esas dos voces es indescriptible.
> Hace tiempo lo tengo en mp3 de muy mala calidad, y hace unos 6 de meses conseguí un "backup en flac", creo que proximamente voy por el original.
> El flac que tengo es de la misma edición que el tuyo, hay en youtube ripeado partes del dvd, estoy en busqueda del mismo, se que existió una edición desde España que se largo aproximadamente en el 2001 pero creo que conseguirlo es como conseguir un elefante verde. Lamentablemente en Europa (y creo que en el resto del mundo tambien) está despareciendo a nivel masivo la musica y el video con soporte físico, al menos en Alemania ya casi no existen más lo que nosotros llamamos "disquerias" o librerias grandes que vendan discos, se compra todo on line y mucho Itunes.
> Saludos.
> ...


 
Si, son dos voces increibles, ademas de los arreglos musicales simplemente "perfectos".

Pd: Lo de las mediciones es para 0002, además esta en español el manual del ARTA, pero el problema de los manuales es que no hablan en "criollo" y a alguien que nunca realizó una medición le cuesta un poco interpretar, por eso recomende Matrix, empieza por lo mas básico, y termina con cosas que no encontras en ningun manual...



cyverlarva dijo:


> Tengo varios discos de prueba, los de Marantz, los de McIntosh varios de linea Audiophile, y en casi todos hay una constante le dan mucha bollila a la parte de medios, es como que en las grabaciones "normales" eso se pasa por alto. Estan buenos , pero siempre me pasa lo mismo salvo algunas excepciones me terminan aburriendo, en casi todos los casos son composiciones musicales muy conocidas pero no se , les falta algo.
> Me paso con The Dark Side of the Moon, la version SACD tiene una mezcla impresionante, a mi parecer la mejor de todas las que escuche, tiene arreglos nuevos, que se yo esta muy buena.
> Con Metallica pasa algo parecido, en el Album Negro, se retocaron varios temas, la version multicanal de Enter Sandman, la mejor que escuche hasta ahora, tiene arreglos que suenan por los rears, hay partes que se retocaron completas y la verdad esta muy pero muy bueno.
> 
> Saludos


 
Todavia me acuerdo cuando vendi las "concierto", el loco trajo el album negro de Metallica, se quedo así  (por eso las compro) el bombo de la bateria era una patada en el pecho...
Tambien me acuerdo que vos te paraste para ver si tenian tubo de resonancia  ...ya las extraño


----------



## detrakx (Sep 16, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay algunos ensayos ABX que parecen probar que a o por encima de 192 kps no hay forma de distinguir *auditivamente *entre el WAV original a 16bits/44.1Khz y el MP3. Claro que si miro en un analizador de espectros voy a ver que le falta una parva de señales de alta frecuencia...pero estamos hablando de lo que se escucha, no lo que se mide...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, considero lo mismo.
Los Mp3 con valores >= a 192k tienen calidad decente y no se aprecia auditivamente una perdida notable. Sin ir mas lejos hace unos 10 años atras cuando los discos de las pc rondaban por los 10GB. Era una buena opcion comprimir el audio y asi aprovechar el espacio por lo que el estandart del mp3 era de 128k el cual tiene un sonido satisfactorio y varia segun el material. algunos discos se notaba mas que otros la compresion, obteniendo un sonido flaco, por la perdidas de armonicos. Luego con el pasar del tiempo la capacidad de los discos aumentaron considerablemente, de esa manera se comenzo a utilizar Bitrates mayores.
Una muy buena alternativa es utilizar el VBR ( Variable Bit Rate ) obteniendo una compresion acorde al material y rondando con valores entre 180 a 220 Kb/s. Con muy buenos resultados.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 16, 2011)

Yo la musica que escucho la tengo toda en 320kbps,en esa calidad da gusto escuchar un mp3,tengo 135GB de mp3's en la notebook,ya de ahi para abajo estas muy en perdida y para las pruebas uso algun cd original o alguna bajado en formato flac


----------



## 0002 (Sep 16, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el manual lisandro, y pues aunque sea la primera vez que me atrevo a hacer este tipo de pruebas, creo que empezaré con cosas que no me duela tanto quemar (de manera metafórica , es mejor si no quemo nada), hablando de los mp3 en calidad 320Kbps, estoy completamente de acuerdo, aunque digamos que para mediciones y ese tipo de cosas, no es algo preciso, pero para escuchar como diría Ezavalla, es suficiente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2011)

Ahhhh.....me acordé! Si quieren una grabación con una "espacialidad" muy marcada, escuchen "Tears in Heaven" de Eric Clapton en el *Unplugged de MTV*. Es una grabación increíble, a tal punto que aún en MP3 a 128 kbps se distingue perfectamente la ubicación de los instrumentos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 17, 2011)

Si Sr.!! coincido totalmente... que grande el viejito


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 19, 2011)

Bueno, les traigo mi ultima incorporación:



La verdad que el estilo de música nunca me llamo la atención, pero un conocido de otro foro me lo recomendo (y escuche en su sala, gracias Demian!) y termine comprandolo.
La grabación es simplemente excelente, todos los instrumentos y voces grabados a la perfección, es el típico disco "audiofilo" por tener solo voz, piano, contrabajo y caja, pero de muy buen gusto y la verdad es que te enamoras del sonido que sacan tus cajas con el disco, la imagen estereo no tengo idea si es buena ya que no me senté a apreciarlo en detalle (por la calidad de la grabación debe ser excelente). Se los recomiendo si quieren escuchar instrumentos bien nítidos (y voces también).

Saludos


----------



## mtssound (Sep 19, 2011)

probala con algo de brian setzer que tiene una gran orquesta y podes cubrir bien el ancho de banda


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 20, 2011)

Si bien el tema de la escucha es subjetiva, si tenemos referencias de como deberia escucharse, algunos temas sirven para una evaluaciòn (subjetiva, obvio).
Por ej. Breathe del lado obscuro de la luna, el corazòn (dicen que de 25 Hz.) deberia escucharse nitido, claro y profundo o impactante (faaa, parezco un audiofilo), si no se percibe con claridad, hay una falencia en las cajas.
En otros casos se puede evaluar la espacialidad o la imagen estereo, por ej. Quien te necesita de noticias del mundo o mustafa del Jazz, son ideales para este fin.
Siguiendo con la reina, Rapsodia Bohemia sirve para ver con que solvencia son capaces los medios de reproducir los coros.
Para apreciar todo el rango de frecuencias, Concierto para piano Nª1 de Keith Emerson (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Works vol.1) o algunos temas de Yes o Genesis (A trick of the Tail), son muy buenos. Hay muchisima informacion en ellos, sirven para escuchar la definiciòn (si se puede llamar asi) de las cajas.
Guitarras acùsticas recomendable en Crosby Still Nash and Young, Sabado a la noche en San Francisco (Di Meola, MacLaughlin y De Lucia), Larry Carlton, etc. (no nombro a Clapton, ya lo hicieron).
El Jazz es muy bueno tambien, por lo nombrado en otros post (Pocos instrumentos).
Hablando de detalles, Desde que te estoy amando de Zeppelin tiene un chirrido el pedal del bombo de la bateria por falta de lubricaciòn, lo reproduce?
Hablando de la bestia Bonham, no recuerdo cuales, pero en muchos temas el impresionante golpe que daba con los arboles (como Bonzo llamaba a sus palillos), saturaba las grabaciones, como se escucha esto en las cajas?
Bueno, espero que sirva como aporte.
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Bressan ! parecemos gemelos ... al menos en lo que hemos escuchado! debes ser un jovencito como yo !!... te falta algo de Zappa ( era un tarado obsesivo con los arreglos y en los discos que no se pasa puteando tiene cosas muy complejas y exquisitas  ) y el Gran Jimi , no porque suene bien sino que era un genio...

Lastima que esa epoca los vinilos que conseguiamos eran lamentables... el gran hito fue "dark side of the moon"  ... primer disco de rock bien grabado!!!
...despues fueron aprendiendo de a poco. 

Fijate que habia ignorado muchos años a King Crimson ( flor de bestialidad ) ya que los discos de mis amigos estaban destruidos y las partes suaves se perdian....


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 20, 2011)

buenas Noches, solamente para completar la gran coleccion que han nombrado un disco muy bien grabado es the final cut de pink floyd (tiene ademas efectos holofonicos grabados por zuccarelli ) para escuchar!!! un abrazo y siguo a la espera de la fecha del encuentro...


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 21, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hey Bressan ! parecemos gemelos ... al menos en lo que hemos escuchado! debes ser un jovencito como yo !!... te falta algo de Zappa ( era un tarado obsesivo con los arreglos y en los discos que no se pasa puteando tiene cosas muy complejas y exquisitas  ) y el Gran Jimi , no porque suene bien sino que era un genio...
> 
> Lastima que esa epoca los vinilos que conseguiamos eran lamentables... el gran hito fue "dark side of the moon"  ... primer disco de rock bien grabado!!!
> ...despues fueron aprendiendo de a poco.
> ...



Tal cual, hay tanto para nombrar (fijate acá, que puse algo):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ustedes-foristas-musica-les-gusta-18398/index7.html

Zappa fue un genio, LP preferido Overnite sensation, y no hay que dejar de escucharlo junto con Ozzy en la version de los Bee Gees "Stayin´Alive", espectacular !!!
Seguro que varios de los que andamos cerca de los 50, pensamos que en los 70 se creo todo, lo que vino despues es mas de lo mismo (pero con menos calidad).
Parrafo aparte Black side of the moon, con un genio como Alan Parson como Ingeniero de grabacion. Un lujo.
Sds.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2011)

veo que hablan de formatos de audio de calidad, pero de ser el caso y tendriamos acceso a la matriz original de la grabación no sería mucho mas fiel?


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 21, 2011)

Obviamente Rat ! ... pero como buen raton sabes lo dificil que es ponerle el cascabel al gato!
Me encantaria tener eso y mejor aun el archivo de las pistas sin mezclar y sin comprimir!... en realidad tengo las grabaciones de mi Hijo con su grupo. Solo que aun no han llegado a la Fama.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> veo que hablan de formatos de audio de calidad, pero de ser el caso y tendriamos acceso a la matriz original de la grabación no sería mucho mas fiel?


Y....puede que sí o puede que no....lo mas seguro es: quien sabe?  

Cuando hablás de matriz original, te referís a los vinilos o a otra cosa?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2011)

Me explico, en la Fundacion de Orquestas Sinfónicas Nacionales graban en sistemas multipistas en un formato digital que desconozco, solo se que trabaja a 192Khz / 24bits pero los respaldos los hacen en DVD-Audio, que según mantienen la calidad y como mi hermano es el ing de sonido, me puede conseguir dichas matrices... 

Se puede conseguir mayor calidad?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2011)

me gustaria escuchar eso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me explico, en la Fundacion de Orquestas Sinfónicas Nacionales graban en sistemas multipistas en un formato digital que desconozco, solo se que trabaja a 192Khz / 24bits pero los respaldos los hacen en DVD-Audio, que según mantienen la calidad y como mi hermano es el ing de sonido, me puede conseguir dichas matrices...
> 
> Se puede conseguir mayor calidad?


Ahhhh...ahora sí 
Todo depende del concepto de "calidad" que tengas, pero el oído humano no va a distinguir entre una grabación de calidad CD y otra a 192kHz/24bits  . El hecho de usar esa frecuencia de muestreo y resolución en bits es por motivos de edición de los tracks sonoros y poder llegar a la calidad CD sin perdidas adicionales derivadas del procesamiento presente en la edición, pero al oído le dá lo mismo una que otra y el que dice que escucha diferencias....pues no dice la verdad :enfadado:
Por otra parte, si el posicionamiento de los micrófonos no es el adecuado, no importa ni la frecuencia de muestreo ni la cantidad de bits... la información espacial la vas a perder lo mismo.


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Sep 21, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> me gustaria escuchar eso...


 
Adhiero a Helmindo, lástima que a esa resolución no tenga con que reproducirla :enfadado:!!#?¡$, la verdad que este tema se esta poniendo interesante, ya que amén de que se expone diferentes gustos musicales, uno puede tomar los comentarios como referencia para la proxima compra de un buen CD, ademas te abre la cabeza para escuchar otros tipos de genero músical ya que se despierta cierta curiosidad.
Saludos

EDITADO POSTERIORMENTE

Ja!! mi mensaje entró despues de el de ezaballa, entonces....... por lo que comenta, no me voy a hacer tanta mala sangre con no tener con que escuchar en esa resolución.
A sus palabras (y a los de muchos más) los tomo como referencia para futuros cambios y/o mejoras en mi equipo de audio. Aqui, en Rosario, desde que cerró hace muchos años atrás la audioteca, no encontre vendedores que sepan en profundidad el tema del audio, en general solo venden "marcas" y muchas veces carecen de formación técnica profunda.
ezavalla, solo por curiosidad, asumiendo de que son sentidos diferentes, se podría comparar imagen de alta definición con, audio de alta definición (24/192), en imagen se perciben diferencias, en audio no se llegan a percibir?
Saludos nuevamente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> La grabación es simplemente excelente, todos los instrumentos y voces grabados a la perfección, es el típico disco "audiofilo" por tener solo voz, piano, contrabajo y caja, pero de muy buen gusto y la verdad es que te enamoras del sonido que sacan tus cajas con el disco, la imagen estereo no tengo idea si es buena ya que no me senté a apreciarlo en detalle (por la calidad de la grabación debe ser excelente). Se los recomiendo si quieren escuchar instrumentos bien nítidos (y voces también).


Bueno, ya que los comentarios anteriores fueron al averno  volvemos con la revisión de la propuesta de Juan.
Finalmente, conseguí prestado el CD de Lagrimas Negras y la verdad es que si bien no me banco los "cantaores flamencos" haciendo otros tipos de música, la grabación es muy buena - nitida y clara - tanto en las voces como en los instrumentos. La "espacialidad" es muy poco marcada, y solo en algunos temas puede distinguirse un poco más la distribución espacial de los instrumentos - aunque la voz lo está casi siempre...adelante y un poco a la izquierda del cuadro.
No me den mucha bola por que estaba medio dormido anoche a la 1:00 A.M, así que si tengo tiempo hoy voy a pegarle otra escuchada para ver si despierto es otra cosa 

PD: Les recomiendo tener un subwoofer que llegue bien abajo en frecuencia, por que hay un marcado predominio de notas graves de un contrabajo, y sin respuesta clara en los 40Hz o menos, dudo que puedan escucharlas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhh...ahora sí
> Todo depende del concepto de "calidad" que tengas, pero el oído humano no va a distinguir entre una grabación de calidad CD y otra a 192kHz/24bits  .


De hecho, el tema del oido humano está lleno de factores, muchos de ellos aleatorios, todos ellos subgetivos 


ezavalla dijo:


> Por otra parte, si el posicionamiento de los micrófonos no es el adecuado, no importa ni la frecuencia de muestreo ni la cantidad de bits... la información espacial la vas a perder lo mismo.


Por esa parte supongo que están bien, los ingenieros de la fundación fueron entrenados por unos ingenieros alemanes de la Filarmonica de Berlin...


Helminto G. dijo:


> me gustaria escuchar eso...


Aca lo tienes, solo que me tocó comprimirlo (Perdonen el sacrilegio) pero pesaba demasiado, aun asi pesa 22Mb 

http://www.ahotanz.org.ve/danzon.mp3


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 21, 2011)

No logro bajarlo, Rat... si lo subis zipeado en vez de mp3?  ocupa mucho mas lugar?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2011)

ya lo descargue yo, suena bien pero lo escuche en parlantes de pc, probare mañana en un amplificador en forma...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No logro bajarlo, Rat... si lo subis zipeado en vez de mp3? ocupa mucho mas lugar?


Aqui lo tienes, de todas formas dejo el otro link activo http://www.ahotanz.org.ve/danzon.rar


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 21, 2011)

Bueno siguiendo con las recomendaciones ahora le toca el turno a una buena grabación de música clásica que adquirí hace poco:



La grabación es sorprendente, son solo dos instrumentos, violonchelo y piano, pero se escuchan tal cual suenan en vivo, muy real el sonido logrado y la imagen es la que tiene que ser, piano al medio, violonchelo a la izquierda, ademas, al el violonchelo a mas volumen "parece" estar un poco mas adelante que el piano, que después de ver las fotos en el cuadernito del CD es tal cual tocaron .

El CD no es de los mas baratos, pero vean si lo pueden conseguir donde se fijo Ezavalla, es muy recomendable y la unión de solo piano con violonchelo es hermosa, de todos modos, no crean que van a escuchar ese sonido de chelo "suave y armónico" de las modernas grabaciones, acá suena como en vivo un chelo real, mas "rasposo". Por otro lado, la selección de temas a mi gusto no es de lo mejor, pero no esta mal para escuchar algo distinto (Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Shostakovich)

Saludos

pd: Los aplausos son los mas reales que he escuchado en una grabación, parece que estas en la sala de conciertos...

Ratmayor, ya baje el archivo, apenas tenga un rato lo escucho.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2011)

ahora que recuerdo, en alguna ocacion, alguien que suponia que yo era bueno en el area, me pregunta "¿como se si mi sistema de audio es bueno?" a lo que en un lapsus de genialidad ironica respondi "escucha ho fortuna imperatrix mundi y si te sientes dios es bueno, si no, pues no sirve..."
una respuesta subjetiva a una pregunta subjetiva


----------



## angelwind (Sep 21, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ahora que recuerdo, en alguna ocacion, alguien que suponia que yo era bueno en el area, me pregunta "¿como se si mi sistema de audio es bueno?" a lo que en un lapsus de genialidad ironica respondi "escucha ho fortuna imperatrix mundi y si te sientes dios es bueno, si no, pues no sirve..."
> una respuesta subjetiva a una pregunta subjetiva


¿Podrías recomendarme una Carmina Burana que suene realmente bien??
La que tengo, si bien es buena, no es superlativa (sinfónica de Leipzig dirigida por H. Kegel - Philips)


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2011)

la verdad me encanta la vercion que tengo desde hace varios años del cual no tengo muchos datos, lo subire mañana para que lo vean, aunque lo que siempre recomiendo es que con quien lo toque escuchenlo en vivo...


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 21, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me explico, en la Fundacion de Orquestas Sinfónicas Nacionales graban en sistemas multipistas en un formato digital que desconozco, solo se que trabaja a 192Khz / 24bits pero los respaldos los hacen en DVD-Audio, que según mantienen la calidad y como mi hermano es el ing de sonido, me puede conseguir dichas matrices...
> 
> Se puede conseguir mayor calidad?



Como dice Ezavalla la cuantificacion no te va a dar a ciencia cierta un parametro de calidad del material grabado, en Avaxhome hay multitud de discos para bajar a 24 bits 192 khz que son rips de vinilo, y podes claramente escuchar la fritura de la pua sonando.
Como contrapartida proba de "conseguir" algo de MFSL (Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab) editan vinilos y Cd's de grabaciones originales, tiene  un catalogo extenso con cosas que en su mayoria suenan divinamente. 

Lo mas cercano a estudio, que es como se cocino la cosa son los Studio Master, lo que baje hay de todo cosas que suenan tremendo y otras que no tanto. Casi todo es 24 /192 khz aunque tambien se puede conseguir 24/96khz.

Recomiendo que consigan The dark Side of the Moon, desde que se pudo hackear la PS3 estan dando vueltas rips de SACD, a mi parecer lo mas impresionante que escuche hasta ahora. No tanto por la calidad sino por lo espectacular del material, con versiones nuevas con muy poco loudness war, partes completamente remezcladas, detalles por todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 22, 2011)

Gracias Rat!!! ahora si. 

Muchachos: NINGUN formato va a mejorar lo que ya perdio "algo" ... es como convertir un mp3 de 128 a Flac !!... como que va  a sonar?? ... como el mp3 !

Juan: Deutsche Gramaphone es uno de los sellos mas antiguos de musica clasica ... se ve que han mejorado ... tengo vinilos de ellos que son lamentables .

A todos: estoy juntando datos a lo loco !! muchas gracias ... voy a salir "de compras" apenas pueda , ando flojo ultimamente


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Sep 22, 2011)

No pregunto mas pavadas...., un disco que realmente puedo recomendar es Morelembaum2+Sakamoto, titulado Casa, acompañado de una buena copa de vino

Antonio , gracias por el dato que me pasaste por MP, a esa persona la he tratado un par de veces, todavía, no te puedo contestar por MP porque soy novato, cuando tenga la posibilidad, me extiendo por MP. 
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias Rat!!! ahora si.


De nada 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Muchachos: NINGUN formato va a mejorar lo que ya perdio "algo" ... es como convertir un mp3 de 128 a Flac !!... como que va a sonar?? ... como el mp3 !


Que conste que el MP3 que subi fue un RIP de DVD-Audio...


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 22, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias Rat!!! ahora si.
> 
> Muchachos: NINGUN formato va a mejorar lo que ya perdio "algo" ... es como convertir un mp3 de 128 a Flac !!... como que va  a sonar?? ... como el mp3 !
> 
> ...



Y la verdad que es el único CD que tengo de ellos, y se escucha muy bien.}

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 30, 2011)

Buenas, hoy vengo con nueva adquisición que me dejo así  :



El disco se llama "Pelado cordera & the new blood orquesta" 

No en serio, es de Peter Gabriel (cualquier semejanza con el cantante de la Bersuit es mera coincidencia).
Tuve el gusto de ir a verlo en vivo hace unos días junto con la new blood orquesta, simplemente impresionante, acústicos hay muchos, pero ninguno tan bien realizado como el de Peter gabriel (que en realidad es mas que un acústico ya que no hay guitarra ni bajo ni batería, solo la sinfónica) en fin, busque el álbum y aca lo tengo.
La calidad de la grabación es muy buena, pero lo que más sorprende es la imagen estereo, se definen perfectamente todos los instrumentos principales con una especialidad tremenda, parece que estuvieran adelante tuyo y tu living midiera 10 veces mas...

En fin muy recomendable para analizar imagen sonora, si pueden consigan el dvd (ya saben de donde), ocupa 9 gb pero vale la pena, el espectáculo fuera de la calidad de sonido es muy bueno también.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 1, 2011)

Que grande Peter !! lo sigo desde que era chiquito... algo habia leido de su nueva onda. 
Sera cuestion de conseguirlo...


----------

